# Central Ohio Spring GTG



## wkpoor (Jan 31, 2012)

I know I've been off the forum for a while. So long in fact it looks different. I've got the bug to hold another GTG only this time in warmer weather. So I'm posting for a show of hands for anyone interested in a late May date. Somewhere near Memorial day was my thoughts. It will be pretty much like my others with 8 and 10 inch racing cants and a variety of rounds to cut on. 1 Day event with gathering about 9AM, general cutting and bull sh*t,lunch about noonish, and racing in the afternoon.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 31, 2012)

wkpoor said:


> I know I've been off the forum for a while. So long in fact it looks different. I've got the bug to hold another GTG only this time in warmer weather. So I'm posting for a show of hands for anyone interested in a late May date. Somewhere near Memorial day was my thoughts. It will be pretty much like my others with 8 and 10 inch racing cants and a variety of rounds to cut on. 1 Day event with gathering about 9AM, general cutting and bull sh*t,lunch about noonish, and racing in the afternoon.



Hmm, about a 6hr ride. Maybe! 

Put a date on it and we will see. Too close to Memorial day though could be a problem as we useally do family camping trips then.


----------



## J.Walker (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 31, 2012)

Where ya at in Ohio?

I'm only 15 mile from the state line.


Chris


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 31, 2012)

I might be persuaded, depending on how far north you are from Cincy. Of course, I still may not have any of my saws here by then.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 31, 2012)

I sure would like to go! If it is earlier May, it is a possibility for me. I dont what the future holds at the moment, there a lot of changes happening at work. I will try, and have a couple personal days saved back for the occasion. Sure would like to meet some more of you guys.


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 31, 2012)

bill, you know im game


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 31, 2012)

Guys, you don't want to miss a Bill Poor GTG! A lot you guys may not know him, but he was a regular here and puts on a great GTG! You know you can count me in.


----------



## young (Jan 31, 2012)

count me in.


----------



## epicklein22 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm a "yes" as of right now. Probably bring 4 or 5 other guys too. We've had a few local GTG's this year in my town. It's always a lot of fun!


----------



## mels (Feb 1, 2012)

Been a long time since I've been back. Except for a Sister in NM, all my family hails from the BG area. 
Will keep an eye on this GTG, maybe it's time to see my folks.


----------



## cpr (Feb 1, 2012)

More than likely I'm in.


----------



## Vibes (Feb 1, 2012)

Its hard for me to make plans this far in advance, but I would love to go.


----------



## sheepsmoke (Feb 1, 2012)

Like everybody else here, It's hard for me to say for sure, but i'd like to come out and see what these things are all about. besides it's only a short drive


----------



## wkpoor (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm located in Amanda, OH. I realize this is kinda of far off but that way it can be flexible on the dates. And I know the holiday weekend is not usually the best time so I'm saying anywhere 2wks before to 2 weeks after. And thats not written in stone either.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Feb 1, 2012)

wkpoor said:


> I'm located in Amanda, OH. I realize this is kinda of far off but that way it can be flexible on the dates. And I know the holiday weekend is not usually the best time so I'm saying anywhere 2wks before to 2 weeks after. And thats not written in stone either.



Sounds like it would be a good one for me to cut my teeth on and meet some of you illustrious folks! I'll be watching for more details and a final date -- and hope to make it.



Poge


----------



## epicklein22 (Feb 1, 2012)

wkpoor said:


> I'm located in Amanda, OH. I realize this is kinda of far off but that way it can be flexible on the dates. And I know the holiday weekend is not usually the best time so I'm saying anywhere 2wks before to 2 weeks after. And thats not written in stone either.



Ya, let's keep the thread active and think about a date here in the coming month. I'm sure I will be very busy with treework once May comes around and will have to adjust my schedule.

I'm just really happy to see you willing to hold another GTG! There has been a rumblings about having another W PA/ Ohio GTG this spring, so this should work for all.


----------



## Man of $tihl (Feb 1, 2012)

I would be interested.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Feb 1, 2012)

If I had nothing going on I would try to be there...


----------



## wilson225 (Feb 1, 2012)

Can't say for sure but I'll make a big effort


----------



## fastLeo151 (Feb 1, 2012)

Im down to bring my toys!


----------



## deranged (Feb 2, 2012)

I'd be up for some learning.


----------



## gomlin (Feb 2, 2012)

I would try to make it, depending on the final date. Might bring another local AS member as well.

Jim


----------



## ken45 (Feb 5, 2012)

Depending on where and when....

Ken


----------



## wkpoor (Feb 5, 2012)

I'll probably bump this about once a week.


----------



## stihlboy (Feb 5, 2012)

hey bill, order more than enough cants

last time we ran out. hope to see some fast saws there. 

I may have up to 4 to run in the 100+ and maybe 3 in 0-100. 


Everybody bring your big saws!! i want this one to be awesome like it usually is!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Feb 5, 2012)

Good possibility I will be there...


----------



## wkpoor (Feb 5, 2012)

stihlboy said:


> hey bill, order more than enough cants
> 
> last time we ran out. hope to see some fast saws there.
> 
> ...


Last time I think I had 4-8s and 4-10s. Cost was 250.00 so just keep that in mind. Then there is the food that will most likely cost me a bundle obviously depending on show. If I have a good showing with plenty of ported and hot saws then it will be worth it.


----------



## birddogtg (Feb 5, 2012)

I will most likely come.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 5, 2012)

wkpoor said:


> Last time I think I had 4-8s and 4-10s. Cost was 250.00 so just keep that in mind. Then there is the food that will most likely cost me a bundle obviously depending on show. If I have a good showing with plenty of ported and hot saws then it will be worth it.



In other words, always take some cash with you to throw in that hat at any GTG you go to


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 5, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> In other words, always take some cash with you to throw in that hat at any GTG you go to



As Brad says, as much as a host puts into having a GTG, the least a participant can do is to chip in to help offset the cost.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Feb 5, 2012)

how much drinking goes on? just curious


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 5, 2012)

fastLeo151 said:


> how much drinking goes on? just curious



None, until after the saws are put away. Then it varies.


----------



## stihlboy (Feb 5, 2012)

wkpoor said:


> Last time I think I had 4-8s and 4-10s. Cost was 250.00 so just keep that in mind. Then there is the food that will most likely cost me a bundle obviously depending on show. If I have a good showing with plenty of ported and hot saws then it will be worth it.


Well, im betting this one will turn out pretty nice:msp_thumbup:
how much are the cants each?


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks like they're about $30/ea.


----------



## wkpoor (Feb 5, 2012)

Hehehe Fred was egging me on for plenty of cants. I just wanted to remind him there would be enough but not a semi load of them. But donations will be excepted. Thanks Brad


----------



## stihlboy (Feb 5, 2012)

Well if me and brad are there that means you only have 6 left at most lol


----------



## slipknot (Feb 6, 2012)

Finally a GTG close enough to attend. Ive never been to one. Would love to see how some modded efcos compare to the big boys, and maybe gain some insight on how to do better. Hopefully i wont have to work. Anyone else that works plan on callin in sick? lol


----------



## cpr (Feb 6, 2012)

If you squint, an apostrophe looks like a drive link... Probably explains why "cants" don't last long. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## joatmon (Feb 6, 2012)

Bill,

I really enjoyed your last GTG. My body temp is now in the mid 97s and the doc says it may return to normal by early 2013. I may return depending on Duncan's interests. He's grown in the last 2 years and has been more interested in wimmin than saws. Hum, who's the adult in the family?

joat

PS: Oh, did Fred ever leave or is he still on site?


----------



## tbone75 (Feb 6, 2012)

This sounds good to me! Never been to one? Plus I have some saws to bring along now! LOL As long as this beat up body will hold out I will be there! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## stihlboy (Feb 7, 2012)

joatmon said:


> Bill,
> 
> I really enjoyed your last GTG. My body temp is now in the mid 97s and the doc says it may return to normal by early 2013. I may return depending on Duncan's interests. He's grown in the last 2 years and has been more interested in wimmin than saws. Hum, who's the adult in the family?
> 
> ...


 huh? Im still here not there


----------



## gomlin (Feb 8, 2012)

Has the official date been set yet? It would REALLY help me out knowing the date asap in case I need to swap shifts at work. Thanks,

Jim

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkpoor (Feb 8, 2012)

I'll try and nail it down this weekend. I've got to coordinate it with my work too.


----------



## brbarnhouse (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm in X2 will this be a buying/selling/trading type GTG just wondering if I need to bring the trailer


----------



## wkpoor (Feb 9, 2012)

Mini swap meet yes. In fact I bought my PP346 at one of my own GTGs.


----------



## wkpoor (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm putting June 2nd on the table. Let me know if that will work for most of ya.


----------



## tbone75 (Feb 10, 2012)

wkpoor said:


> I'm putting June 2nd on the table. Let me know if that will work for most of ya.



Sounds good to me! As long as the back holds out I will be there with saws to play with and some for trading?


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Feb 10, 2012)

wkpoor said:


> I'm putting June 2nd on the table. Let me know if that will work for most of ya.



In.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Feb 10, 2012)

The 2nd will work for me.


----------



## cpr (Feb 10, 2012)

Good.


----------



## gomlin (Feb 11, 2012)

I should be good as well.

Sent from my HTC EVO via Tapatalk


----------



## gink595 (Feb 11, 2012)

joatmon said:


> Bill,
> 
> I really enjoyed your last GTG. My body temp is now in the mid 97s and the doc says it may return to normal by early 2013. I may return depending on Duncan's interests. He's grown in the last 2 years and has been more interested in wimmin than saws. Hum, who's the adult in the family?
> 
> ...




Hey Joat, Tell Duncan to get his arse up there! Me and Maldeney will bring some woman for him....hope he isn't too picky though


Glad to see you posting again wkpoor!


----------



## stihlboy (Feb 11, 2012)

Ill be there, rumor has it there are some very fast saws coming.


----------



## kotex (Feb 11, 2012)

i think i can make it too.


----------



## kotex (Feb 11, 2012)

i can bring my gravely chainsaw if theres room for it there


----------



## tbone75 (Feb 11, 2012)

stihlboy said:


> Ill be there, rumor has it there are some very fast saws coming.



I got a couple LOL In my sig. Thanks to Ron,Jerry and Mastermoobs !!


----------



## joatmon (Feb 13, 2012)

gink595 said:


> Hey Joat, Tell Duncan to get his arse up there! Me and Maldeney will bring some woman for him....hope he isn't too picky though



Frank, he's picked pretty well so far. Don't worry. What happened in the malDENey DEN will remain secret. joat

PS: I will sell secrets for ca$h!


----------



## NeoTree (Feb 24, 2012)

Subscribing, and tentatively count me in


----------



## HELSEL (Feb 24, 2012)

Is there going to be a 5 cube
class on pipe?? That would also
be a good place for the guys who
make ther OWN race chains to compare
them to others.


----------



## woodcutter385xp (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm IN


----------



## farrell (Feb 28, 2012)

i may be up to comin!


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 28, 2012)

Guys, you don't want to miss out on this one. Bill does it up right. There will be wood of all sizes, all setup and ready to play on. He usually even has some big stuff, like 36". There will be square cant racing. You don't have to have the fastest saw to participate and enjoy this. I also hear that this one may be catered. Regardless, Bill's wife always puts on quite the spread. On top of all that, Bill's a nice guy too


----------



## gcdible1 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Love to make it*

Id love to make it if all works out with the family. LOTS going on this spring! Let me know the typical entry/donation so i can gather my pennies...


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 26, 2012)

This one's next on my list. Can't miss one of the best GTGs when it's right in your backyard, so to speak. I'm only about 1 1/2 hours from Bill's place.


----------



## gcdible1 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Amen*

Would be great to have a gtg close by, so a newbie like me can get a chance to meet y'all. Sounds like a blast!

BTW Brad, do us all a favor and try not and show up with another set of stitches in the back of your head.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## epicklein22 (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm hoping work isn't too crazy where I can't afford to miss a weekend of tree work.......

I think I might have a big group of locals tagging along too. We had a few mini GTG's at the shop and everyone has had a blast. I think they would really enjoy running a properly ported saw.


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 27, 2012)

do we have an official date? Think I heard it was 06/02/12 in another thread.


----------



## IthacaMan (Mar 27, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> do we have an official date? Think I heard it was 06/02/12 in another thread.



I also need an offical date so I can make shure to attend. Is there a way to mass PM everyone on this thread with the date,adress,and time?uttahere2:


----------



## 1375619cm3 (Apr 11, 2012)

*oh gtg*

Just found this thread and was hopeing that the oh gtg was still going on 6-2-12.
I was hopeing to attend as i live fairly close and have never been to one before if no one minds.
Cody


----------



## Officer's Match (Apr 11, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Guys, you don't want to miss out on this one. Bill does it up right. There will be wood of all sizes, all setup and ready to play on. He usually even has some big stuff, like 36". There will be square cant racing. You don't have to have the fastest saw to participate and enjoy this. I also hear that this one may be catered. Regardless, Bill's wife always puts on quite the spread. On top of all that, Bill's a nice guy too



I haven't had to pleasure of meeting Bill yet, but I know Jody from work she's brought to my printing company. Count me in for sure, and I may be able to round up some really nice pieces of seasoned Hickory - I live 10 miles from Amanda.

PS, 6-2 is just one day after my birthday.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 11, 2012)

1375619cm3 said:


> Just found this thread and was *hopeing that the oh gtg was still going on 6-2-12*.
> I was hopeing to attend as i live fairly close and have never been to one before if no one minds.
> Cody



I certainly hope so!


----------



## fastLeo151 (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm there!


----------



## gcdible1 (Apr 13, 2012)

*Any news?*

Just checking in to see if any more details have come along...:msp_smile:


----------



## pyroav8er (Apr 15, 2012)

*address?*

Relative newbie to the site, lots of great info here and people as well. Id love to be able to put eyes and ears on some great running saws, is this gtg ( had to look that up to know what it meant) open to any and all? If so where will it be located? Thanks


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Apr 15, 2012)

wkpoor said:


> I know I've been off the forum for a while. So long in fact it looks different. I've got the bug to hold another GTG only this time in warmer weather. So I'm posting for a show of hands for anyone interested in a late May date. Somewhere near Memorial day was my thoughts.



June 2nd, or not?


----------



## gr8mac (Apr 16, 2012)

As of right now I am in, possibly a son or two of mine as well. I am about 20 min. from Amanda. Go past it every time I go to Lancaster!


----------



## Officer's Match (Apr 16, 2012)

gr8mac said:


> As of right now I am in, possibly a son or two of mine as well. I am about 20 min. from Amanda. Go past it every time I go to Lancaster!



Sounds like roundtown.


----------



## deerjackie (Apr 16, 2012)

slipknot said:


> Finally a GTG close enough to attend. Ive never been to one. Would love to see how some modded efcos compare to the big boys, and maybe gain some insight on how to do better. Hopefully i wont have to work. Anyone else that works plan on callin in sick? lol


 You wont regret it.I went to my first last month and had a blast.


----------



## gcdible1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Looking forward to going, have lots going on in June, but dont wanna miss it! Probably gonna bring the wife or 14yo.


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 16, 2012)

Sounds like more people are showing up!This will be my first!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Officer's Match (Apr 16, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like more people are showing up!This will be my first!:msp_thumbsup:



Mine too. May just get my MS460 a port job for the occasion so it's little brother 441C-M don't show it up.


----------



## FATGUY (Apr 16, 2012)

Officer's Match said:


> Mine too. May just get my MS460 a port job for the occasion so it's little brother 441C-M don't show it up.



I'd like a chance to run the little brother. Ran 'em before he went to the gym, but not after.


----------



## wkpoor (Apr 17, 2012)

Sorry guys, was out for awhile. Brought home 6 24"+ 20' long cotton woods logs for fun cuttin last Friday. Hope to get a few more even larger. Also located several good size pines real close to me. Will be taking them down soon and getting them over to the mill.
Wifey says we need to start getting a head count for the food. So if you guys could send me a PM with numbers it would help greatly. I can respond with addy and phone#. Hopeing to get over 50 this time. Kevin has been doing a good job over at chainsawrepair of keeping an up to date on classes. To some extent it may need modified when we see what shows.


----------



## wkpoor (Apr 17, 2012)

Read some older posts. Yes.....its still on for the 2nd.


----------



## Officer's Match (Apr 17, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> I'd like a chance to run the little brother. Ran 'em before he went to the gym, but not after.



You betcha'! All's you gotta' do is be there, I'd love to hear your take on it now.


----------



## wkpoor (Apr 20, 2012)

Earl has graciously donated several pines to be milled for racing cants. Here is the first to come down.
View attachment 234784

View attachment 234785


----------



## wkpoor (Apr 20, 2012)

View attachment 234786

Here is the load of cotton wood for money big saw cuttin.


----------



## Officer's Match (Apr 20, 2012)

wkpoor said:


> View attachment 234786
> 
> Here is the load of cotton wood for money big saw cuttin.



Nice trailer, Texas rollback?


----------



## wkpoor (Apr 20, 2012)

Black trailer is my uncles'. No idea what it is. I roll with either a Moritz dump or a Better Built deck over.
View attachment 234796


----------



## wkpoor (Apr 20, 2012)

View attachment 234797


----------



## gcdible1 (Apr 20, 2012)

wkpoor said:


> View attachment 234797



Very nice moritz! I have a homesteader brand dump trailer myself. Its not as well built as a moritz:msp_thumbdn: But it does the job for me Halued lots of wood. just wish mine had a scissor lift.


----------



## Officer's Match (Apr 21, 2012)

wkpoor said:


> Black trailer is my uncles'. No idea what it is. I roll with either a Moritz dump or a Better Built deck over.
> View attachment 234796



Could be wrong, but it looked like one I recently sold which was a roll back for loading vehicles. We have a dealership and move cars around a good bit, so it was handy.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey Bill, how's it going?


----------



## wkpoor (Apr 21, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Hey Bill, how's it going?


Real good Brad. Been busy trying to get a few basic things done like "wood" for a GTG hehehe!


----------



## wkpoor (Apr 21, 2012)

Officer's Match said:


> Could be wrong, but it looked like one I recently sold which was a roll back for loading vehicles. We have a dealership and move cars around a good bit, so it was handy.


That load really put that trailer to the test. Came about 10mi from load point and the tires where real hot. It is a real nice trailer and looks well built but as I found out myself a few yrs back, a 7K drop deck just isn't quite the right tool for a wood cutter. Too easy to over load. Sure hauled many a load home that way though for yrs.


----------



## wkpoor (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey guys, got home late tonight. Will start firing out reply s with addy soon.


----------



## wkeev (Apr 29, 2012)

*Ohio GTG*

I would realy like to go but I have 2 boys in little league . I would realy like to go and meet you guys . It looks like your about 100 miles South of me , that would make for a long day . Anyway have fun , maybe next time .


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Apr 29, 2012)

wkeev said:


> I would realy like to go but I have 2 boys in little league . I would realy like to go and meet you guys . It looks like your about 100 miles South of me , that would make for a long day . Anyway have fun , maybe next time .



A friend of mine on here and I are meeting up at my place and heading down. If you do decide to go let me know, and we can meet up and head down. Shouldnt be too bad of a drive. I havent been to a GTG in a while, so I am looking forward to it.


----------



## wkeev (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks I'll have to see how the schedule is a little closer to that time .


----------



## wkpoor (Apr 29, 2012)

Since its not hard to Google me up I'm just going to put my addy in this post.
Bill Poor
7119 16th R Sw
Amanda, OH 43102
614-361-3296


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 29, 2012)

wkpoor said:


> Since its not hard to Google me up I'm just going to put my addy in this post.
> Bill Poor
> 7119 16th R Sw
> Amanda, OH 43102
> 614-361-3296



Just put you in my GPS and away I go! Thanks!!


----------



## cpr (Apr 29, 2012)

Date is circled in red on the calendar. Have a dozen saws ready, mostly old and yellow. Depending upon transportation, the list may have to get shorter...

Trouble is, I find myself cutting the shorty-bar saws. May just be 8 with min. 87cc & 25" bar . I won't be the fastest, but I'll be the loudest !


----------



## gcdible1 (Apr 29, 2012)

Alright, mapped it out for me and its 1.5 hours. Definently a worthwhile trip, looking forward to it. Bill, let us know as things get closer of ya need anything!


----------



## 1375619cm3 (Apr 30, 2012)

Just about 2 hours... sounds like a plan to me cant wait.


----------



## Officer's Match (Apr 30, 2012)

Saw Jody on Memorial Drive today, told her I'd be there too. My first GTG, I'm stoked. BTW, its only one day after my birthday too.


----------



## Vibes (May 1, 2012)

Anyone from Western Pa. heading to this? I'm planning on it if not working. If anyone wants to go and split the gas get back to me. We'll gas up in Ohio and probably save a $20


----------



## blsnelling (May 1, 2012)

Vibes said:


> Anyone from Western Pa. heading to this? I'm planning on it if not working. If anyone wants to go and split the gas get back to me. We'll gas up in Ohio and probably save a $20



Check with Stihl 041S.


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 1, 2012)

833 miles from my house. We will see.


----------



## wkpoor (May 1, 2012)

Just a reminder I put my addy in post 101 in lu of individual replies. Got alot in my inbox. Thanks


----------



## cpr (May 3, 2012)

Simple math says I have to drive down in the crummy. So, I have room for 7 saws. The MC-91b/790, MC-101b/125, SP-125c, and 2000 are for sure getting loaded. Without going nuts on a formal poll, which 3 of these would you all like to run?

Original Mac 1-72 with Town + Country muffler
Mac 1-82 with 9/16 chipper chain
Super 250
1020 (restored manual or SXPAO)
PP655 (non BP)
Root H81 (130cc PP engine)
MMed 288

I'll load out whatever 3 you guys want.


----------



## tbone75 (May 3, 2012)

cpr said:


> Simple math says I have to drive down in the crummy. So, I have room for 7 saws. The MC-91b/790, MC-101b/125, SP-125c, and 2000 are for sure getting loaded. Without going nuts on a formal poll, which 3 of these would you all like to run?
> 
> Original Mac 1-72 with Town + Country muffler
> Mac 1-82 with 9/16 chipper chain
> ...



I vote for the PP655 ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 4, 2012)

cpr said:


> Simple math says I have to drive down in the crummy. So, I have room for 7 saws. The MC-91b/790, MC-101b/125, SP-125c, and 2000 are for sure getting loaded. Without going nuts on a formal poll, which 3 of these would you all like to run?
> 
> Original Mac 1-72 with Town + Country muffler
> Mac 1-82 with 9/16 chipper chain
> ...



I plan on going, but with my job- there is always the possibility that I couldnt go (last minute). I do plan on bringing my Super 250 with me. I wouldnt mind running either one of those Macs on your list.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 4, 2012)

Would anyone be down for a swap meet (for lack of better words)? Maybe just a small list we can gather a week or so before the GTG, just letting others know what you are bringing that is up for grabs. Just a quick thought, I have a ton of bars and chain (new and used) that wouldnt take up much space in my truck... maybe someone could get some use out of the stuff on the cheap. Looking forward to seeing some new faces, meeting some good people.


----------



## Officer's Match (May 4, 2012)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Would anyone be down for a swap meet (for lack of better words)? Maybe just a small list we can gather a week or so before the GTG, just letting others know what you are bringing that is up for grabs. Just a quick thought, I have a ton of bars and chain (new and used) that wouldnt take up much space in my truck... maybe someone could get some use out of the stuff on the cheap. Looking forward to seeing some new faces, meeting some good people.



Well, as good as my Snellerized 441R C-M runs, I prolly don't need the fairly fresh MS 460 I recently snagged...


----------



## tbone75 (May 4, 2012)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Would anyone be down for a swap meet (for lack of better words)? Maybe just a small list we can gather a week or so before the GTG, just letting others know what you are bringing that is up for grabs. Just a quick thought, I have a ton of bars and chain (new and used) that wouldnt take up much space in my truck... maybe someone could get some use out of the stuff on the cheap. Looking forward to seeing some new faces, meeting some good people.



Wished I had known you had a bunch of bars and chain yesterday! I just bought 6 new ones !


----------



## Officer's Match (May 4, 2012)

...then again, I could still see if'n anybody has time to port it...


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 4, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> Wished I had known you had a bunch of bars and chain yesterday! I just bought 6 new ones !



All my new stuff is Total (Tilton Laminate) small Homelite, Poulan, and McCulloch mount. All my used stuff is Stihl. I do have a couple Stihl large mount bars I would like to part with. Heck I dont know, I keep some of the big bars around thinking I will pick up a couple more big saws haha.


----------



## tbone75 (May 4, 2012)

procarbine2k1 said:


> All my new stuff is Total (Tilton Laminate) small Homelite, Poulan, and McCulloch mount. All my used stuff is Stihl. I do have a couple Stihl large mount bars I would like to part with. Heck I dont know, I keep some of the big bars around thinking I will pick up a couple more big saws haha.



Husky and Dolmar was what I needed. LOL I have plenty of Stihl bars for now? LOL


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 4, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> Husky and Dolmar was what I needed. LOL I have plenty of Stihl bars for now? LOL



I keep all the Husky bars, but might have a small mount or two laying around.


----------



## rms61moparman (May 4, 2012)

I guess I'll just bring a few of my old junks and hope they will start!


Mike


----------



## wkpoor (May 4, 2012)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Would anyone be down for a swap meet (for lack of better words)? Maybe just a small list we can gather a week or so before the GTG, just letting others know what you are bringing that is up for grabs. Just a quick thought, I have a ton of bars and chain (new and used) that wouldnt take up much space in my truck... maybe someone could get some use out of the stuff on the cheap. Looking forward to seeing some new faces, meeting some good people.



Thanks for bringing up the swap meet. Anyone wanting to peddle some goods by all means bring it on. I'll set up a table just for that stuff.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 5, 2012)

wkpoor said:


> Thanks for bringing up the swap meet. Anyone wanting to peddle some goods by all means bring it on. I'll set up a table just for that stuff.



That sounds great, I know I personally dont have much... but might have something someone can use. Just bars/ chains and that kind of thing collecting dust. Looking forward to meeting you all, had a good time at one of the Ohio GTG's a couple years ago.

If you need any help from me, let me know what I can do. Or, if anyone from the NCO area is headed down- feel free to give me a heads up.


----------



## gcdible1 (May 20, 2012)

*Planning on coming, any further details?*

Just checking in to see about starting time and other further details. I'm not too experienced in any racing, but i'll bring my Masterminded 066 so I wont be empty handed. And some cash of course... Also are we bringing some food, etc? any details helpful. THANKS!:cool2:


----------



## FATGUY (May 22, 2012)

bump!


----------



## SawTroll (May 22, 2012)

procarbine2k1 said:


> All my new stuff is Total (Tilton Laminate) small Homelite, Poulan, and McCulloch mount. .....



Tsumura makes those.


----------



## DB43725 (May 23, 2012)

I will be their..


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 23, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Tsumura makes those.



Yes they do, stamped on the bar as well.


----------



## rms61moparman (May 23, 2012)

I MAY have gotten my cancellation notice today!:msp_mad:
They are going to do the surgery that I have to have on the Tuesday before this GTG.

As of right now I am still planning to come if I can wrangle a way.
I guess I'll just have to wait and see how the surgery goes.
If I can't make it I will still try to get some saws up there by one of the Cincy boys.



Mike


----------



## tbone75 (May 23, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> I MAY have gotten my cancellation notice today!:msp_mad:
> They are going to do the surgery that I have to have on the Tuesday before this GTG.
> 
> As of right now I am still planning to come if I can wrangle a way.
> ...



Mike you have to take care of you first! There will be plenty more GTGs Don't even try to rush things!It could bite you very hard right in the a$$!! Wish you the best with the surgery!


----------



## kotex (May 23, 2012)

I'm planning on going . Ill be leaving from the cincy area.if anyone wants to carpool.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gulity1 (May 23, 2012)

*Detroit Area*

I am interested in going if I can find some one to ride with or split gas? Coming out of southern Detroit surburbs near almost all freeways I dont know food for thought for anyone even if I pick up some one in Teledao area or somethig. Any takers?


----------



## wkpoor (May 23, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> bump!



Thanks FG for the bump.
About time I made another appearance. Just to remind everyone of a few details. If you haven't RSVP'd in a PM or other way please do so. My wife is on my case about the numbers cause she is doing the most important part.......the food! Also because I am expecting a rather large # I am charging 7 bucks for the meal. Don't boho because she usually goes all out. You won't go home hungry and there will be lots of desert.


----------



## wkpoor (May 23, 2012)

On a side note I can make and repair chains at my place. Only thing I will sell off the roll right now is .058 full comp chisel round. Not much sqaure left on my other roll.


----------



## 1375619cm3 (May 23, 2012)

wkpoor said:


> Thanks FG for the bump.
> About time I made another appearance. Just to remind everyone of a few details. If you haven't RSVP'd in a PM or other way please do so. My wife is on my case about the numbers cause she is doing the most important part.......the food! Also because I am expecting a rather large # I am charging 7 bucks for the meal. Don't boho because she usually goes all out. You won't go home hungry and there will be lots of desert.



Cant remember if ive PM'd u on a RSVP but, Im a party of one lol (wifey working that weekend)

$7.00 for home made gut expanding food!!! NO PROBLEM BE MORE THAN HAPPY thanks for all the efforts of u n ur misses.

Cody McM


----------



## blsnelling (May 23, 2012)

I'll definately be there. I'll have to see if my Dad can come again.


----------



## tbone75 (May 24, 2012)

Not looking to good for me at the moment.To many health problems going on. I have a new Dr. to go to,but they say it could take one to two months to get in? Guess I will be trying for the next close one? :bang:


----------



## J.Walker (May 26, 2012)

One week to go!

I'll be there. 
Car pooling to Ohio with Nate, Ron and Jason.


.


----------



## wkpoor (May 26, 2012)

Wifey said to ask if everyone could bring their own chair to sit on. We have several chairs but it would help us alot so we don't have to make sure there is enough.


----------



## blsnelling (May 26, 2012)

My "seat" goes with me every where I go How's it going Bill?


----------



## tbone75 (May 26, 2012)

I am sure bummed out I may not make it.So many of you people I want to meet! I just can't sit in a car very long.30 mins. in a car is all I can take right now.Then I have to lay down to get any relief.Pain pills don't even help after that,until I can get things to relax. I have all these sweet saws that need to be ran! LOL I know everyone is going to have a great time! Just hate to miss out on it! Get me some pix to look at please! LOL Only got dial up so can't do videos :msp_mad: Still waiting on the high speed stuff to get out my way.Must be to far out in the sticks LOL


----------



## BrotherBart (May 26, 2012)

*Sounds Like A Good Time Will Be Had By All*

Wish I was closer Bill. You folks have a great time.http://www.arboristsite.com/images/smilies/msp_smile.gif


----------



## blsnelling (May 28, 2012)

Dad will be there with me


----------



## Officer's Match (May 29, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Dad will be there with me



With his 346 I presume? Did it ever go under the knife?


----------



## blsnelling (May 29, 2012)

I'll have my 346 there, but doubt he brings his. His has a ported AM jug on it.


----------



## blsnelling (May 29, 2012)

4 days to go. The current forecast is partly cloudy with a high 68, and only a 10% chance of rain Thank goodness it won't be as hot as it was this past weekend!


----------



## Officer's Match (May 29, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> 4 days to go. The current forecast is partly cloudy with a high 68, and only a 10% chance of rain Thank goodness it won't be as hot as it was this past weekend!



That's just what I was talking to one of my workers about. Told her about the GTG - she knows Jody from printing work we've done for her. I'm like a little kid waiting for this - never been to one before.


----------



## FATGUY (May 29, 2012)

Officer's Match said:


> That's just what I was talking to one of my workers about. Told her about the GTG - she knows Jody from printing work we've done for her. I'm like a little kid waiting for this - *never been to one before*.



won't be your last then, GTG's are awesome!


----------



## Man of $tihl (May 29, 2012)

I got my saws fired up this morning, touched my chains up. I believe i'm ready for this!


----------



## J.Walker (May 29, 2012)

Man of $tihl said:


> I got my saws fired up this morning, touched my chains up. I believe i'm ready for this!



What saws are you going to bring?


----------



## Man of $tihl (May 29, 2012)

J.Walker said:


> What saws are you going to bring?



Well, depending on how much room we have, an 026,357,365sp,372,066 and a 3120. I hope we can get them all in there...:msp_unsure:


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 29, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> 4 days to go. The current forecast is partly cloudy with a high 68, and only a 10% chance of rain Thank goodness it won't be as hot as it was this past weekend!



No kidding! I will take high 60's all day long...


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 29, 2012)

Forgot to mention, anyone in need of 3/4 chipper and 3/4 scratcher chain? I have some in the shop I need to send down the road. Came with my Mall 7H. I may throw a couple other things up for grabs/ trade in the last day or so before the GTG. Definitely getting excited!


----------



## blsnelling (May 29, 2012)

I'm thinking I'll bring the following. 084, 064, 440/460, 395, 372, 346, AND chairs. I always forget my chairs! Knowing me, I won't need one anyway


----------



## mdavlee (May 29, 2012)

I was hoping to make it up there for this but doesn't look promising to be home in time for a trip up on friday.


----------



## Vibes (May 29, 2012)

Still up in the air about this weekend. May have to work, especially being we had bad storms today and not only lost a day, but could be doing a lot of redoing depending on the damage at the jobsite. 

If anyone in Western Pa. is heading out get in touch if you would like to share the ride. It looks about a 2 1/2 hr. drive from Pittsburgh.


----------



## gcdible1 (May 30, 2012)

Need to set up a booth for instructing people like myself on how to cope with CDS (Chain dulling syndrome). Seems like all mine need sharpened. Couple friends wanted me to show off the 066 Randy did up for me by having me cut a 40 inch stump. Dulled the cutters on one side trying to cut it nice and straight; and now it cuts to the left. :bang: I need to figure out how to get her straightened up right. Any tips or tricks you all can show me this weekend will be appreciated.


----------



## w8ye (May 30, 2012)

Sharpen the cutters on the right


----------



## cpr (May 30, 2012)

I'm 50:50 on being there. I start a new job next week, which means a paycheck gap. I have to watch the budget here.

If I can get out, the 2 kartsaws may or may not come, still having carb troubles. After that, SP-125c, Homie 2000, PP655, maybe the 288 and/or a 1020.


----------



## J.Walker (May 30, 2012)

I won't be able to come.
Saws some other time.
Sorry!


----------



## Mastermind (May 30, 2012)

I would love to be there........

I'm going the the beach instead though.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 30, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I was hoping to make it up there for this but doesn't look promising to be home in time for a trip up on friday.



Booooooooo!



J.Walker said:


> I won't be able to come.
> Saws some other time.
> Sorry!



Can your saws atleast go?


----------



## wkpoor (May 30, 2012)

For those that can't make it hope to see you at GTG somewhere in the future. For those that can I'll put up my addy again.
7119 Sixteenth Rd Sw Amanda, OH 43102
614-361-3296
No particular start time and no particular end time. I imagine folks will filter in from 8-10 and things will rap at about 4-6.


----------



## wkpoor (May 30, 2012)

Something else I want to throw out there. I have 17 cants but at least 3 are of very low quality. And another 4 are odd sized (6x9).
If I call by 9am I can order up as many clear popular cants as I want and pick up tomorrow. 8x8s are 28.00. How many are interested in purchasing cants or purchasing any left over cants? As it stands now my best cants are cotton wood.
Also I have an almost perfectly round 20" bark free 15' long cotton wood that could make a dandy big wood race cant if anyone has the bar and chain. There are 2 more bark free cotton woods similar also that can be for whatever.
So let me know if you can so I can decide by tomorrow on the cants.


----------



## solo (May 30, 2012)

Looks like i'm in. I'll chip in on some wood if you think we need more racing squares.


----------



## blsnelling (May 30, 2012)

wkpoor said:


> Something else I want to throw out there. I have 17 cants but at least 3 are of very low quality. And another 4 are odd sized (6x9).
> If I call by 9am I can order up as many clear popular cants as I want and pick up tomorrow. 8x8s are 28.00. How many are interested in purchasing cants or purchasing any left over cants? As it stands now my best cants are cotton wood.
> Also I have an almost perfectly round 20" bark free 15' long cotton wood that could make a dandy big wood race cant if anyone has the bar and chain. There are 2 more bark free cotton woods similar also that can be for whatever.
> So let me know if you can so I can decide by tomorrow on the cants.



If you decide to buy additional cants, I'll cover the cost of one.


----------



## blsnelling (May 31, 2012)

Trying to figure out my schedule for the next couple days. I have to mow the lawn and get all of my saws ready tonight. That's so that I'll have tomorrow after work to port the 390XP "Cookie Monster". Nothing like working on a deadline. I might end up taking off at noon tomorrow. I think Dad and I well probably leave my place about 7:30 Saturday morning, putting us there about 9.


----------



## blsnelling (May 31, 2012)

I stickied this thread since we're just two days away. I'll ask that it be pulled down after the event.


----------



## rms61moparman (May 31, 2012)

How do you "more" a lawn???
I though I'd done about everything to one at one time or another but that is a new one on me!!!:msp_tongue:


Mike


----------



## blsnelling (May 31, 2012)

How ya feeling, Mike? You going to be able to make it Saturday?


----------



## rms61moparman (May 31, 2012)

The site has a "BIT" of tenderness but as of right now I'm planning to be there!
Youens might have to tie me in a chair, just please let me up for the lunch break!!!


Mike


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (May 31, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> The site has a "BIT" of tenderness but as of right now I'm planning to be there!
> Youens might have to tie me in a chair, just please let me up for the lunch break!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



Cool, I've got a BIG box packed up just for you. Heck I will even carry it to your vehicle. :msp_tongue:


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 31, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> How do you "more" a lawn???
> 
> Mike



_Don't_ mow it?:msp_tongue:


----------



## rms61moparman (May 31, 2012)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Cool, I've got a BIG box packed up just for you. Heck I will even carry it to your vehicle. :msp_tongue:







I guess I'll have to send it to Cincy for a few weeks.
I won't be able to unload it!!!LOL


Mike


----------



## wkpoor (May 31, 2012)

Bought 4 more popular 8x8 cants today. Brings total to 21 cants + one round one. Actually I think the cotton is a pretty nice cant wood. At least it is a good use for an otherwise useless wood.
View attachment 239978

View attachment 239979


----------



## blsnelling (May 31, 2012)

*Many Moons Ago*

Remember this GTG, Bill? I think this was the first one for many of us. This one was hosted by BegleyTree, IIRC.


----------



## cpr (May 31, 2012)

Looks like I'm out of this one guys, I'll have to catch the next one.

Budget concerns and having the season-opener for the TTPA tomorrow night (maybe, rain in the forecast), I have a full plate right now. Have fun and can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## wkpoor (May 31, 2012)

Way to go Brad. Diggin in the archives hehehehe. There sure is alot to tell about that GTG.


----------



## Man of $tihl (May 31, 2012)

wkpoor said:


> Something else I want to throw out there. I have 17 cants but at least 3 are of very low quality. And another 4 are odd sized (6x9).
> If I call by 9am I can order up as many clear popular cants as I want and pick up tomorrow. 8x8s are 28.00. How many are interested in purchasing cants or purchasing any left over cants? As it stands now my best cants are cotton wood.
> Also I have an almost perfectly round 20" bark free 15' long cotton wood that could make a dandy big wood race cant if anyone has the bar and chain. There are 2 more bark free cotton woods similar also that can be for whatever.
> So let me know if you can so I can decide by tomorrow on the cants.



I can purchase some left over cants...


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 31, 2012)

My back is pretty messed up still.


I'll more than likely not be there. The last thing I need is a nice long road trip to keep me stiffened up!


----------



## birddogtg (May 31, 2012)

I'll be there with a few saws and 2 or 3 friends are coming with me.


----------



## kotex (May 31, 2012)

I still am planning on being there. But it don't look like the gravely chainsaw will make it.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blsnelling (May 31, 2012)

The saws are all ready to go and loaded in the truck. Tomorrow I'll port the 390 cylinder and get it ready to go. I added the Homelite 750 to the list of saws I'm bringing.


----------



## blsnelling (May 31, 2012)

wkpoor said:


> There sure is alot to tell about that GTG.



Isn't that the truth!!!


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 31, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> My back is pretty messed up still.
> 
> 
> I'll more than likely not be there. The last thing I need is a nice long road trip to keep me stiffened up!



Sissy!


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 31, 2012)

birddogtg said:


> I'll be there with a few saws and 2 or 3 friends are coming with me.



Bring that 3120, I never gave it a go last time! See ya there


----------



## stihlboy (May 31, 2012)

Dont forget about the swap meet guys!!!

bring some cash along! 

ill be there and ill bring about 30 saws

maybe 35.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 31, 2012)

stihlboy said:


> Dont forget about the swap meet guys!!!
> 
> bring some cash along!
> 
> ...



Glad you mentioned it. Still bringing some bars and chains, some other odds and ends. I may even bring a 064 for the heck of it(closest to NOS as it gets), but dont know that I could let it go.

Are you selling any saws Fred


----------



## rms61moparman (May 31, 2012)

stihlboy said:


> Dont forget about the swap meet guys!!!
> 
> bring some cash along!
> 
> ...







It'll be good to see you again Fred!!!
I've been wondering if that girl killed you and buried you in her back yard!!!


Mike


----------



## stihlboy (May 31, 2012)

everything has a price:msp_tongue:

well, almost everything.


ugh i just loaded up 40ish saws and tons of parts


----------



## stihlboy (Jun 1, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> It'll be good to see you again Fred!!!
> I've been wondering if that girl killed you and buried you in her back yard!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



came close, lol.

bring that guitar mike!!


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 1, 2012)

stihlboy said:


> came close, lol.
> 
> bring that guitar mike!!





The guitar won't be coming along on this one.
It hits me right where I had surgery Tuesday!!!:msp_scared:


Mike


----------



## Vibes (Jun 1, 2012)

Not making it for sure now.I have to work my new regular job Saturday, but had the chance to come in Sunday for a reschedule, but just landed a nice clean-up of a storm damaged walnut, thats probably 50 ft high, 20 inch at the base, and at least 20 foot of nice straight trunk. 

I'd rather get payed to run saws, so hopefully I can meet you guys another time.


----------



## birddogtg (Jun 1, 2012)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Bring that 3120, I never gave it a go last time! See ya there



Will do, been using the 3120 all last weekend on a job i am doing.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jun 1, 2012)

stihlboy said:


> ill be there




Good deal. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75 (Jun 1, 2012)

You guys all have a great time! Its raining here now and the next few days.Sure hope it don't down there! Wish I could make it :bang: But the beat up body says NO :msp_sad:


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 1, 2012)

We should have dry skies for the GTG tomorrow.


----------



## DB43725 (Jun 1, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> We should have dry skies for the GTG tomorrow.



Sure hope the temp stays down a little.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 1, 2012)

Wish I didn't have a confirmation party, 2 graduation parties, a wifes birthday this weekend...

I really need a road trip!!!!


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 1, 2012)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Wish I didn't have a confirmation party, 2 graduation parties, a wifes birthday this weekend...
> 
> I really need a road trip!!!!





I wish you didn't too Sean, I'd sure like to see ya again!!!


Mike


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jun 1, 2012)

Still planning on making this one my first and looking forward to meeting you guys. Probably won't be bringin' any saws with me, but that doesn't mean I'll be headin' back home _without_ any if there's some wheelin' and dealin' goin' on.

Did someone say "near NOS 064"?:msp_ohmy:

'Bout 3 1/2 hours for me from up here by the lake and I'm hoping to bring a buddy who is rolling in tonight from S.C. for a nieces graduation next week. We'll more than likely be late arrivals unless I can roust him early or he's just too beat to turn around for another 7 hours on the road.

Poge


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jun 1, 2012)

Packed for morning gtg trip. 

I'm only bringing 18 saws just in case somebody wants something worse then me and 2 have been sold already.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 1, 2012)

I just got home tonight. I won't be making the trip up like I wanted. You guys take plenty of videos for us that can't go. Hope to see some of you on the 16th at terrys.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jun 1, 2012)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Packed for morning gtg trip.
> 
> I'm only bringing 18 saws just in case somebody wants something worse then me and 2 have been sold already.



Save some for me Im taking some cash along! Dibs on the 5000 if it aint gone!


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jun 1, 2012)

I know this is OT... but Im in a bind. Does anyone have a Verizon phone they would want to sell (non smartphone), with clean ESN?
Sounds goofy, but my phone went swimming on Sunday. Bought a really nice Samsung Convoy 2 off of ebay, got it tonight... and it doesnt work. Just thought I would throw this up here in the small chance that someone might have something! Im sure my wife would like her phone back haha. If ya have something you would want to sell at the GTG tomorrow, PM me a price and the details. It is greatly appreciated!
Getting ready to gas, load up, and hit the sack!


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Should be arriving around 900 tomorrow morning... see everyone there


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 1, 2012)

I aim to be there about 9 myself.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jun 1, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I aim to be there about 9 myself.



I think we'll aim for 845 then... No need for all the excitement to happen at once. I expect to finish with autographs and what not pretty shortly after my arrival lol.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hope everyone has a safe trip. We will only have to drive about 2 hours, see everyone in the morning! I will try to get some sleep tonight, must admit I am pretty excited.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 1, 2012)

This was before I loaded the truck last night.











And the new toy.

[video=youtube_share;3xPq-RWRTUM]http://youtu.be/3xPq-RWRTUM[/video]


----------



## 1375619cm3 (Jun 1, 2012)

*gtg*

5 saws ready n loaded. wife got her shift covered today so shes coming with!
well b there bout 9 as well, cant wait to meet all of ya. see ya all tomarrow

my saws

2 macs 250,1-51
husky 61
2 homies vi super2, xl-903

Cody McM


----------



## stihlboy (Jun 2, 2012)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Packed for morning gtg trip.
> 
> I'm only bringing 18 saws just in case somebody wants something worse then me and 2 have been sold already.



i think we might do some dealin'


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 2, 2012)

Heading out now, see youens directly!


Mike


----------



## DB43725 (Jun 2, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Heading out now, see youens directly!
> 
> 
> Mike



right behind ya ,,lol


----------



## tbone75 (Jun 2, 2012)

Just sitting here wishing I could go! Hope I can next time? You all have a great time! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## kotex (Jun 2, 2012)

On my way

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Officer's Match (Jun 2, 2012)

Well, better get loaded up myself - I gotta' drive a whole 20 minutes.

uttahere2:


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 2, 2012)

Happy sawin'! :msp_smile:


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 2, 2012)

It was a great day at the Poor's homestead. Again, Bill and his wife put on a great event! The weather was fantastic, although very windy. It was great hanging out with both old and new friends alike. The trucks unloaded and that's all that's happening tonight. I will try to upload some vids in a bit.


----------



## w8ye (Jun 2, 2012)

Had a great time today at the GTG


----------



## tbone75 (Jun 2, 2012)

Waiting on pix! opcorn: Dang dial up I can't do videos!


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 2, 2012)

what a great day! TY to the Poor family for their hospitality and putting on a great GTG. Had a great time shaking hands and making chips!


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm about finished encoding a 7 minute video. It'll be a while before it's uploaded.

Did anyone get a video of my 084 in the 10x10? How about when it pull the chain in two!:msp_w00t:


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 2, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I'm about finished encoding a 7 minute video. It'll be a while before it's uploaded.
> 
> Did anyone get a video of my 084 in the 10x10? How about when it pull the chain in two!:msp_w00t:



Sound like a lot of wood for that cute little 084! :msp_tongue:


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 2, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Sound like a lot of wood for that cute little 084! :msp_tongue:



I think I made three cuts in 4.04 seconds. A 3120 did it in 3.90!


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 2, 2012)

Who has all the cut times? Bill?


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 2, 2012)

so how did your pipe saw do brad?


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 2, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I think I made three cuts in 4.04 seconds. A 3120 did it in 3.90!



So the Husky was faster, again! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 2, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> so how did your pipe saw do brad?



We've got some work to do with it. It's getting up on the pipe, but don't have it dialed in yet. I'm probably going back in for some more exhaust port work and some pipe tweaking as well. The best single cut time in 8x8 was 1.17 and in 10x10 was 1.92. Three cuts in 10x10 was 6.07. It's almost impossible to run in 10" wood with a 16" bar. I'm going to set it up with a 20" B&C.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 2, 2012)

i know where you could get a a heck of a deal on a 72dl cliff helsel chain :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 2, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> So the Husky was faster, again! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



My 372 crushed my 440/460 hybrid in a big poplar log! I thought they were a LOT closer than that. The 372 cut a 4.00 with three cuts in 8x8. These are not the official times, but what I got off my videos.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 2, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> i know where you could get a a heck of a deal on a 72dl cliff helsel chain :hmm3grin2orange:



I didn't realize he was doing it for a 20" bar. Hmmmm.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 2, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;iluCftMwlSI]http://youtu.be/iluCftMwlSI[/video]


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 2, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I didn't realize he was doing it for a 20" bar. Hmmmm.



yes indeed 72dl of thinned by mel lentz and filed by cliff helsel chain. probably a once in a life time chance for most people to be able to try and buy one.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 2, 2012)

The Mopar crew is back at the home 20 safe and sound.

Thanks again Bill and family for making this one VERY special day for us.
Can't say enough about how you go all out to insure everyone has a good time!!!



Mike


P.S. If my opinion counts I like the weather for this one MUCH better than the last couple I've been to.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## blsnelling (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for the pics, Nik.


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## FATGUY (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## solo (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for the great time Bill and All! Been home long enough to take my 357 apart. Looks like wrist pin bearing and sparkplug broke, not sure what order. Looks like a new piston and were off to the rodeo again.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 3, 2012)

solo said:


> Thanks for the great time Bill and All! Been home long enough to take my 357 apart. Looks like wrist pin bearing and sparkplug broke, not sure what order. Looks like a new piston and were off to the rodeo again.



So the rod's OK? Electrode didn't get into the ports? That's amazing. Awsome news.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 3, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> yes indeed 72dl of thinned by mel lentz and filed by cliff helsel chain. probably a once in a life time chance for most people to be able to try and buy one.



I replied in your charity thread.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 3, 2012)

thanks brad ,for the moment your in the hunt but i think when it gets down to the wire you may get sniped. i know there are many guys drooling over the thought of having that chain.


----------



## Man of $tihl (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you Bill for a great GTG. It was nice meeting every one face to face.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for the pix guys! Looks like everyone had a good time! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## kotex (Jun 3, 2012)

That was a great time 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for posting pictures of this. Looks like it was a nice day for it. 

I know its hard and a PITA but names with faces would be good. 

I wish I could have been there but was on a round trip to Detroit. I heard one of my saws was going toi be there though,......


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jun 3, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Who has all the cut times? Bill?



Brad, Mike also took a pic of each page.


----------



## wkpoor (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks to everyone that came. Sure was alot of nice saws there. Even the vintage saws were awesome. Thanks to Kevin for keeping track of times and to Brad and anyone that took pics and video. What I do is only a small part of hosting a GTG. I've always been able to rely on you guys to complete the day.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jun 3, 2012)

Good thing Nate (a very smooth and good operator) showed up to the gtg to run Brad's new piped 390 for him. Nate can wring the best times out of a saw. 

[video=youtube;1prVCW7c4_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1prVCW7c4_o[/video]


----------



## Officer's Match (Jun 3, 2012)

Another TY to Bill and Jody, as well as all you guys that were there. Weather, place, food, companionship and SAWS were all the best. I LOVED my first GTG - you ALL shoulda' been there.


----------



## Officer's Match (Jun 3, 2012)

Just watched the vid. Nick, loved your expression running your next saw.


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 3, 2012)

Officer's Match said:


> Just watched the vid. Nick, loved your expression running your next saw.



hmmmmmm Think I remember that saw...Did it look exactly like this?


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 3, 2012)

here's a saw I'm kinda fond of (although it only took 2nd in the 4 cube class, behind Nate's pesky Husky 
[video=youtube_share;g9xxN9a4Kw8]http://youtu.be/g9xxN9a4Kw8[/video]


----------



## Officer's Match (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh yeah, I was really impressed with that saw. Big thanks for letting me run it too.


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 3, 2012)

Officer's Match said:


> Oh yeah, I was really impressed with that saw. Big thanks for letting me run it too.



That's one of the thing I love most about these GTG's, running saws you haven't run and watching people enjoy running your saws.


----------



## Man of $tihl (Jun 3, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> here's a saw I'm kinda fond of (although it only took 2nd in the 4 cube class, behind Nate's pesky Husky
> [video=youtube_share;g9xxN9a4Kw8]http://youtu.be/g9xxN9a4Kw8[/video]



That is a great running 361!!!


----------



## Officer's Match (Jun 3, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> That's one of the thing I love most about these GTG's, running saws you haven't run and watching people enjoy running your saws.



Couldn't agree more. I really enjoyed watching my M-Tronic getting some attention.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jun 3, 2012)

A BIG Thank You to Art aka stihl crazy aka old iron logging for donating a Miracle Wedge to me for a give away drawing at the GTG.

How this all went down.

Sometimes I have the worst luck. :msp_tongue:

I wanted that miracle wedge that old iron logging donated for the gtg drawing really really bad. After lunch I shook the box up good and had one of Bill's little kids reach in and pull out the winner.
Well I was shocked to say the least when I opened the card and it had my name on it. I felt a little awkward and bad about it so I said no, pull another name. So Andre aka andyshine is the winner of the miracle wedge.

Thanks Art for the very generous donation for gtg give away. :msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm sure on the lookout for one of those miracle wedges!!!

That thing is fantastic.



Mike


----------



## wkpoor (Jun 3, 2012)

Just wanted to give another TY out to Earl, Mart and my Wifey. Earl helped me alot in preparations for the event and of course Jo and Mart did the cooking. Sorry about the grill snafu. Even the best laid plans sometimes go eyry.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jun 3, 2012)

wkpoor said:


> Just wanted to give another TY out to Earl, Mart and my Wifey. Earl helped me alot in preparations for the event and of course Jo and Mart did the cooking. Sorry about the grill snafu. Even the best laid plans sometimes go eyry.



The food was great, cant thank you enough for hosting this. I dont know that I could have had a better time, it was great. Jeff S.


----------



## Officer's Match (Jun 3, 2012)

^ Couldn't agree more. Great to meet so many of you'all in person. Best day I've had in a long time.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jun 3, 2012)

I had a GREAT time yesterday. I wished I would have introduced myself to some others that I know I missed. It is kind of weird to meet some people for the first time, but feel like youve known them for years. We do spend a lot of time on here together, and it makes it all the better to meet those folks in person.
I have shared other hobbies with a lot of other folks, but I have NEVER seen such good fellowship, friendship, and overall great people as I have met here on AS- and the hobby we share. Hard to put into words, but I know I dont need to- Im sure you guys feel the same.
Hopefully you guys know that I would give ya the shirt off of my back, and I definitely got that feeling from all of you yesterday. I will do a better job keeping on touch with a lot of you, many of you guys arent all that far from me. If any of you run into any problems later in the year getting enough wood together for the winter, do not hesitate to get in touch with me- I would be glad to help in any way I can. - Jeff


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Man of $tihl said:


> That is a great running 361!!!



VERY good operator too! There were definitely some impressive saws, and some impressive operators yesterday for sure. This cant cutting is a little different for me, but I definitely enjoyed it and plan on doing plenty more of it.


----------



## Officer's Match (Jun 3, 2012)

procarbine2k1 said:


> VERY good operator too! There were definitely some impressive saws, and some impressive operators yesterday for sure. This cant cutting is a little different for me, but I definitely enjoyed it and plan on doing plenty more of it.



Indeed on all points. Candidly I was intimidated about showing my (lack of) cutting skills yesterday, but will be looking forward to my next GTG. I'm really not at all used to cutting cookies less than 18" thick. Was definitely a learning experience on numerous levels, including Elm stoves (thanks Bill).


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 3, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> My 372 crushed my 440/460 hybrid in a big poplar log! I thought they were a LOT closer than that. The 372 cut a 4.00 with three cuts in 8x8. These are not the official times, but what I got off my videos.



Not a surprice really! :cool2:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 3, 2012)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> A BIG Thank You to Art aka stihl crazy aka old iron logging for donating a Miracle Wedge to me for a give away drawing at the GTG.
> 
> How this all went down.
> 
> ...



Art Thank you for donating the wedge, I'll put it to good ues.

Bill thanks for hosting another great gtg!! I know it takes a lot of time work to make a gtg.


----------



## cpr (Jun 3, 2012)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Brad, Mike also took a pic of each page.



This is why I'm bummed I couldn't make it or get the carb issues sorted...

I wanted to see where the 101b would've been in there...

Next time I guess.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm sure I saw more pics and vids being taken. Post 'em up guys! 

I've been in bed sick all day Actually, wasn't feeling well yesterday. But, a chainsaw addict does what a chainsaw addicts got to do

It's always a pleasure watching Nate opperate a saw. He is so smooth, rarely ever making a mistake. Andre was in rare form yesterday as well. I timed some of his change overs at 0.07". That's slick!


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 3, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Art Thank you for donating the wedge, I'll put it to good ues.
> 
> Bill thanks for hosting another great gtg!! I know it takes a lot of time work to make a gtg.



What is that wedge about? :msp_confused:


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 3, 2012)

I've got miles of video and bunches of pics but can't find my patch cord and my card reader isn't working for some reason!!!:msp_mad:


Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 3, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> I've got miles of video and bunches of pics but can't find my patch cord and my card reader isn't working for some reason!!!:msp_mad:
> 
> 
> Mike



That's a bummer I'm sure glad you got to come Mike!


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 3, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> What is that wedge about? :msp_confused:







This thing is slicker than snot on a glass doorknob!!!


<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/mZ4S-oXVdDU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Mike


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 3, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> This thing is slicker than snot on a glass doorknob!!!
> 
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/mZ4S-oXVdDU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> ...


Sort of looks like the old (and dangerous) "splitting screw", but much smaller, and with a handle - interesting! :biggrin:

...but then it is something extra to carry around....


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 3, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Sort of looks like the old (and dangerous) "splitting screw", but much smaller, and with a handle - interesting! :biggrin:
> 
> ...but then it is something extra to carry around....





It comes in a real nice compact sheath and goes right on your belt.

Yes, it is something else to carry around but it's a lot easier than carrying a spare saw to cut yourself out with!!!


Mike


----------



## gink595 (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks like that "Solo" guy was strong like bull yesterday :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 3, 2012)

gink595 said:


> Looks like that "Solo" guy was strong like bull yesterday :hmm3grin2orange:





THAT he was.............................smart like one too!!!!!LOL


Mike


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jun 3, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Art Thank you for donating the wedge, I'll put it to good ues.



Your welcome, let me know how it works in big wood. I know that it works well in our smaller wood here.


----------



## kotex (Jun 3, 2012)

Should have asked yesterday, but who sells them miracle wedges 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 3, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> This thing is slicker than snot on a glass doorknob!!!
> 
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/mZ4S-oXVdDU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> ...



Anyway, attempting to cut through that log from the top side is asking for trouble, so I guess that was done just to show how the wedge works....:msp_unsure:


----------



## gink595 (Jun 3, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> This thing is slicker than snot on a glass doorknob!!!
> 
> Mike



That would make for a pretty neat project on the lathe. It's a great idea!!


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jun 3, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Anyway, attempting to cut through that log from the top side is asking for trouble, so I guess that was done just to show how the wedge works....:msp_unsure:



Give me alittle credit Troll. How can I show how it works without getting a saw stuck.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 3, 2012)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Give me alittle credit Troll. How can I show how it works without getting a saw stuck.



First, I didn't know that you did it - second, I suggested it was done on purpose!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jun 3, 2012)

Funny. Nobody seemed to want _my_ autograph.

But I did shake hands with Brad..., just because..., well..., ya know..., he's Brad......and stuff. (Think maybe that's what had him sick in bed the next day?):msp_tongue:

My personal thanks to the Poors for their hospitality and overall effort in hosting such a top notch event. As my first, they set the bar pretty high for any others I'll be attending in the future. Great job by great folks and a true pleasure to be part of it. 

Not sure who I met or who I didn't before a rather abrupt and unexpected departure right after lunch, but sure do want to give thumbs up to that bad-ass 361 I had the pleasure of running. (Thanks, Slim.)

Wish I coulda gone the distance, but was spreading myself pretty thin just making the trip at all. 

One thing I definitely learned from watching all the action is that I'm better at re-building and tuning my own saws than I've been giving myself credit for. Next time I'll bring a few -- and DOMINATE the top handle class!:hmm3grin2orange: 

So who were all you people, anyway? Names with pics would be very cool if someone can put it together and post it. 

(I'll be the one there's no picture of.):cool2:

Thanks again to everyone. 



Poge


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 3, 2012)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Funny. Nobody seemed to want _my_ autograph.
> 
> But I did shake hands with Brad..., just because..., well..., ya know..., he's Brad......and stuff. (Think maybe that's what had him sick in bed the next day?):msp_tongue:


Well there was your first mistake!



PogoInTheWoods said:


> Not sure who I met or who I didn't before a rather abrupt and unexpected departure right after lunch, but sure do want to give thumbs up to that bad-ass 361 I had the pleasure of running. (Thanks, Slim.)
> 
> Wish I coulda gone the distance, but was spreading myself pretty thin just making the trip at all.


Did you buy any boots? I've bought a couple pair there myself.


----------



## super3 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks Bill!!!

Good to see everyone again. Shame we all live so far apart.Great to meet a few new faces.

Since no one has mentioned it yet...........one of the gut busters of the day was Fred's.........entrance.

He comes barreling down the drive, past the garage, hits the yard about 35mph with Bill yelling "No, not that way Fred", drives thru the garden and parks in the freshly planted bean field, with Bill still hollerin "Tell him to get out of the bean field!"

Classic Fred


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 3, 2012)

super3 said:


> Thanks Bill!!!
> 
> Good to see everyone again. Shame we all live so far apart.Great to meet a few new faces.
> 
> ...



It was good to see you again Mike. It was a real treat to be standing right next to Bill when Fred made his enterance, LOL:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 3, 2012)

here's a few more ugly mugs:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## solo (Jun 3, 2012)

Frigin Mugshots For Sure


----------



## Officer's Match (Jun 3, 2012)

solo said:


> Frigin Mugshots For Sure



Luckily I seemed to evade the camera's - be a shame for the witness protection program to have to move me.

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 3, 2012)

Officer's Match said:


> Luckily I seemed to evade the camera's - be a shame for the witness protection program to have to move me.
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:





Well now........




I wouldn't say THAT.
You are safe until I get my pics uploaded though!!!


Mike


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Officer's Match (Jun 3, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Well now........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hopefully you got my incredulous expression watching your amazing 372 run.


----------



## gcdible1 (Jun 3, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I'm sure I saw more pics and vids being taken. Post 'em up guys!
> 
> I've been in bed sick all day Actually, wasn't feeling well yesterday. But, a chainsaw addict does what a chainsaw addicts got to do
> 
> It's always a pleasure watching Nate opperate a saw. He is so smooth, rarely ever making a mistake. Andre was in rare form yesterday as well. I timed some of his change overs at 0.07". That's slick!



For sure- there were some good operators around. Watching some of those guys almost made a real embarrassment outta me. But hey for the first time I think I did ok. Will have to practice that sometime again. Im sure my changeovers could improve a bunch!


----------



## gcdible1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Did you buy any boots? I've bought a couple pair there myself.[/QUOTE]

Lincoln and I made the trip to Rocky and ran into a couple folks from the GTG. Something was wrong I spent more money at the boot store than the GTG.:msp_confused: Walked out with a pair for myself and 3 pairs for the kids.


----------



## 1375619cm3 (Jun 3, 2012)

*reply*



gcdible1 said:


> Did you buy any boots? I've bought a couple pair there myself.



Lincoln and I made the trip to Rocky and ran into a couple folks from the GTG. Something was wrong I spent more money at the boot store than the GTG.:msp_confused: Walked out with a pair for myself and 3 pairs for the kids.[/QUOTE]

Well they got you for more than they got me then lol. i walked out with nothing (couldn't stomach spending more than $30 for a pair of shoes) and the wife ended up with a real nice zip up fleeze jacket.

Cody & Tonya McM


----------



## 1375619cm3 (Jun 3, 2012)

*gtg thanks*

Thanks Again to the Poors for the awesome hospitality and generosity, we had a great first GTG!!!

I learned a lot from all of you guys, and it was nice to meet all of you.
I am name remembering challenged but i normally remember faces well so if get names wrong my apologies in advance.
Although i don't post much i lurk A LOT and enjoy reading all the posts and seeing all the pictures most everyday.
The race saws were something totally different for me to be around and it was pretty neat to see all of them and the techniques used to run them, As i mainly run saws for firewood.
Thanks to all off you that let me run your saws it was nice to be able to see all the differences between them since i don't get to run many newer saws. 

Thanks Again,
Cody McM


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jun 3, 2012)

What am I missin' with the boots?

I'll admit some hip-waders sure woulda come in handy considering all the BS that was goin' on...


----------



## gcdible1 (Jun 3, 2012)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> What am I missin' with the boots?



The Rocky Boot Factory Outlet Store is about 40 miles from the GTG down SR33E in Nelsonville. They have new and "seconds" boots and shoes. I got a pair for $60, Lincoln picked out these crazy $335 boots - cost me $40 and I got the lil ones a pair each for $22. So about 4 pair for $150.


----------



## gcdible1 (Jun 3, 2012)

gcdible1 said:


> The Rocky Boot Factory Outlet Store is about 40 miles from the GTG down SR33E in Nelsonville. They have new and "seconds" boots and shoes.



Its hit or miss on what you will find there in your size. But since I hardly ever make it that way, I had to check it out. My boots were shot.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jun 3, 2012)

gcdible1 said:


> Its hit or miss on what you will find there in your size. But since I hardly ever make it that way, I had to check it out. My boots were shot.



Gotcha. But I was headed north in a hurry lookin' for the nearest outlet mall Depends store. Never did find one, but made it home anyway without causing a HazMat incident on I-71.

My ass was shot.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 3, 2012)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Your welcome, let me know how it works in big wood. I know that it works well in our smaller wood here.



I'm wondering the same about the bigger trees, I'll be sure to let you know how she does. 

Thanks again.

Andre.


----------



## shawn022 (Jun 3, 2012)

gcdible1 said:


> The Rocky Boot Factory Outlet Store is about 40 miles from the GTG down SR33E in Nelsonville. They have new and "seconds" boots and shoes. I got a pair for $60, Lincoln picked out these crazy $335 boots - cost me $40 and I got the lil ones a pair each for $22. So about 4 pair for $150.



I bought a new pair of Rocky's about 2 weeks ago. Sure makes me miss my Wolverines. The Rockys make you appreciate the end of the day when you can take them off though.


----------



## Officer's Match (Jun 4, 2012)

shawn022 said:


> I bought a new pair of Rocky's about 2 weeks ago. Sure makes me miss my Wolverines. The Rockys make you appreciate the end of the day when you can take them off though.



I actually broke out a brand new pair of Timberland Titans for the GTG. Been using them a few years now, and they are the most comfortable work boot I've ever tried. Safety toe is titanium instead of steel, much lighter. For walk around boots, Ariats are the most comfortable I've ever tried.


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 4, 2012)

For a fat guy who walks on concrete all day, US made Red Wings are the way to go. I haven't tried their China made shoes.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 4, 2012)

Red wings are hard to beat for comfort on concrete. I got some merrell hikers that are as light as tennis shoes. My new favorite off work boots.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jun 4, 2012)

I used to buy Rocky because I felt I was supporting Ohio workers at one time and was proud to make the trip and buy. Since they went China on me I dont feel the same way anymore. 

Reason I liked Rocky was they used carbon or fiberglass shanks. Shoes could get through metal detectors without having to remove my shoes daily. 

Plus the $189 duty boot was only $50 at the Nelsonville location and I would pick up 3 pr at a time. Last time I was there I took home 1 China pr to try when the others wore out. I'm still on the China pr and they are no where near the US made boots in comfort or build quality.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 4, 2012)

Dang Rockys always split right across the sole at the ball of my foot!!!
Lots of the gang at work having the same problem.


Mike


----------



## tbone75 (Jun 4, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Dang Rockys always split right across the sole at the ball of my foot!!!
> Lots of the gang at work having the same problem.
> 
> 
> Mike



My last 2 pair of them the sole just started falling apart? Like it was dry rotted or something? I have a pair now,but when they go I won't buy Rocky again!


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 4, 2012)

OK Mike. Your task for the day is to have Shiela drive you to the store and pick up a new cable for your camera


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 4, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> OK Mike. Your task for the day is to have Shiela drive you to the store and pick up a new cable for your camera





Sheila says..."Is that @%$&^^$% crazy??? I drove you all over hell and half of Ohio this weekend and The car isn't moving today"


Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 4, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Sheila says..."Is that @%$&^^$% crazy??? I drove you all over hell and half of Ohio this weekend and The car isn't moving today"
> 
> 
> Mike



She will do it, and she will like it!:biggrin: Here's what you need to do Mike. You've got to bribe her by offering to take her out to eat, or something similiar.


----------



## tbone75 (Jun 4, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Sheila says..."Is that @%$&^^$% crazy??? I drove you all over hell and half of Ohio this weekend and The car isn't moving today"
> 
> 
> Mike



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MacLaren (Jun 4, 2012)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I used to buy Rocky because I felt I was supporting Ohio workers at one time and was proud to make the trip and buy. Since they went China on me I dont feel the same way anymore.
> 
> Reason I liked Rocky was they used carbon or fiberglass shanks. Shoes could get through metal detectors without having to remove my shoes daily.
> 
> Plus the $189 duty boot was only $50 at the Nelsonville location and I would pick up 3 pr at a time. Last time I was there I took home 1 China pr to try when the others wore out. I'm still on the China pr and they are no where near the US made boots in comfort or build quality.



Ive worn Rocky since '90 and have loved them. I remember the black Eliminator's. Ive now got a pair of the Bear Claw. Most comfy boot Ive ever had. Sure liked them a lot better than Danner Rain Forest.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 4, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> She will do it, and she will like it!:biggrin: Here's what you need to do Mike. You've got to bribe her by offering to take her out to eat, or something similiar.






I thought you'd know Sheila better than that by now!
Not much way to coerce her if she says NO!

Mike


----------



## tbone75 (Jun 4, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> I thought you'd know Sheila better than that by now!
> Not much way to coerce her if she says NO!
> 
> Mike



May need to step it up a notch? Diamonds,gold ? :hmm3grin2orange: But that will cut into the chainsaw budget real bad! Cheaper to wait it out. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 4, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> May need to step it up a notch? Diamonds,gold ? :hmm3grin2orange: But that will cut into the chainsaw budget real bad! Cheaper to wait it out. :hmm3grin2orange:








Better the promise of a meal that she didn't have to cook than diamonds or gold.
To my lovely wife they are but sand and glitter.
Well.............except for one small band of gold!


Mike


----------



## Stihl Wielder (Jun 4, 2012)

loved the pics and vids guys! I didn't read about this until the day after the event was over or else i would have made the trip out from central PA. Looks like a good time was had by all, hows about putting me on a email list for the next one! I'll even help cook! Dammit I wish I could've been there......


----------



## Officer's Match (Jun 4, 2012)

Stihl Wielder said:


> loved the pics and vids guys! I didn't read about this until the day after the event was over or else i would have made the trip out from central PA. Looks like a good time was had by all, hows about putting me on a email list for the next one! I'll even help cook! Dammit I wish I could've been there......



Darn, the more the merrier as is said. Wish you would have been there too, it was as you said.


----------



## wkpoor (Jun 4, 2012)

super3 said:


> Thanks Bill!!!
> 
> Good to see everyone again. Shame we all live so far apart.Great to meet a few new faces.
> 
> ...


Sure was good to see ya SuperMan. Next one I'm not worrying about running saws. Just going to socialize. And yes that was a funny moment!!!


----------



## wkpoor (Jun 4, 2012)

Howd you all like the cook I had flown in from Europe?


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 4, 2012)

wkpoor said:


> Howd you all like the cook I had flown in from Europe?



top notch!


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 4, 2012)

wkpoor said:


> Howd you all like the cook I had flown in from Europe?



The cook was great. It was just the cooking equipment he had to use, lol.


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 4, 2012)

so didn't anyone but Mike, Brad and me take pics/video?


----------



## Officer's Match (Jun 4, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> so didn't anyone but Mike, Brad and me take pics/video?



I really gotta' get a modern camera. Mine are so old the batteries are shot and they're too obsolete to spend money on 'em. Hmm, I guess I could sell a saw...


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 4, 2012)

Officer's Match said:


> I really gotta' get a modern camera. Mine are so old the batteries are shot and they're too obsolete to spend money on 'em. Hmm, I guess I could sell a saw...



Blasphemy!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 4, 2012)

Officer's Match said:


> I really gotta' get a modern camera. Mine are so old the batteries are shot and they're too obsolete to spend money on 'em. Hmm, I guess I could sell a saw...






:msp_ohmy:


Mike


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 4, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Blasphemy!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:



Brad, so help me, you better shut-up NOW!!! If the man needs to sell a certain saw....


----------



## Man of $tihl (Jun 5, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> so didn't anyone but Mike, Brad and me take pics/video?



Sorry, i forgot to take the camera..:bang:


----------



## redoakneck (Jun 5, 2012)

Man I am sorry I missed the GTG, I had a friend get married. Y'all must have had some great weather, shoot, man, I want to check out some ported saws.


----------



## gcdible1 (Jun 5, 2012)

View attachment 240649
View attachment 240650
View attachment 240651
View attachment 240652
View attachment 240653

Here's a few pics I took with my crappy camera phone, til it ran out of memory.:msp_ohmy:
Sorry these are the first pics I have ever posted.


----------



## gcdible1 (Jun 5, 2012)

View attachment 240656
View attachment 240657
View attachment 240658
View attachment 240659


----------



## 1375619cm3 (Jun 5, 2012)

View attachment 240678
View attachment 240679
View attachment 240682
View attachment 240684
View attachment 240685



Heres a few pictures from my camera.

Cody McM


----------



## Officer's Match (Jun 5, 2012)

Keep 'em coming guys.

:msp_thumbup:


----------



## 1375619cm3 (Jun 5, 2012)

View attachment 240686
View attachment 240687
View attachment 240692
View attachment 240697
View attachment 240698


----------



## 1375619cm3 (Jun 6, 2012)

View attachment 240699
View attachment 240700
View attachment 240701


here's the last of em.

Cody Mcm


----------



## joatmon (Jun 6, 2012)

Great GTG Bill! Sorry I missed it. It was a choice between Litchfield Beach and Amanda. I went with Litchfield Beach. However, if Duncan and I had know that it wouldn't snow, it may have tilted the decision the other way.

Stay safe, help your neighbor, know grace and be at peace,

joat


----------



## stihlboy (Jun 7, 2012)

super3 said:


> Thanks Bill!!!
> 
> Good to see everyone again. Shame we all live so far apart.Great to meet a few new faces.
> 
> ...



that was a garden!?!! oops and tell the farmer ill give him a dollar (thats about all those beans are worth) lol


but seriously i had a great time made some great deals and had some awesome food!

bill, your gtgs keep getting better every year. p.s. sorry for parking in the garden, never seen your yard without snow on it. lol


----------



## Officer's Match (Jun 7, 2012)

That GTG really got me going again. Haven't went 2 days since without cutting something. Today I dropped an Ash that was a biggin' for me - 32" diameter at waist high. First branch was 57 feet up. The M-Tronic ate it up and it fell in the exact line I was aiming for - WOO HOO!


----------



## gcdible1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Officer's Match said:


> That GTG really got me going again. Haven't went 2 days since without cutting something. Today I dropped an Ash that was a biggin' for me - 32" diameter at waist high. First branch was 57 feet up. The M-Tronic ate it up and it fell in the exact line I was aiming for - WOO HOO!


Nice job, that will surely make some great burning stuff for ya. Splits nice too! Is this where I should say VIDEO or it didnt happen? lol


----------



## Officer's Match (Jun 7, 2012)

gcdible1 said:


> Nice job, that will surely make some great burning stuff for ya. Splits nice too! Is this where I should say VIDEO or it didnt happen? lol



Funny, I said to the wife that I wished I'd have had her video it, but then again I'd have screwed it up if I was on camera. She was down at the pond (about 100 yards away) when it fell - said it really made a thump.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jun 8, 2012)

Found a timing sheet someone did in my note book with BIG WOOD wrote on top of the page. I am guessing it is the 20" cottonwood you all were cutting on at the end of GTG. 

You want me to take pic of page so you can see times, saws etc?


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 8, 2012)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Found a timing sheet someone did in my note book with BIG WOOD wrote on top of the page. I am guessing it is the 20" cottonwood you all were cutting on at the end of GTG.
> 
> You want me to take pic of page so you can see times, saws etc?


Please.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 8, 2012)

Guess whos' new camera patch cord came in the mail today!!!!!


Mike


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 8, 2012)

More














This is Super3 explaining the subtleties to his son Ian!







Mike


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 8, 2012)

great pics Mike, keep 'em coming!


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 8, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> More
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who is Nik talking to there?


----------



## Man of $tihl (Jun 8, 2012)

From right to left its Nik, Stihl boy(Fred) and (solo)Nate.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 8, 2012)

This is Nate attempting to give us ALL a lesson in changeovers!!!







Our ol' buddy Fred!!!(stihlboy)






Nate, Rob (man of stihl) and Kevin discussing saws while Bill's neighbor and W8YE look on.







Mike


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 8, 2012)

Guys if I screw up and title someone wrong I'm sorry, but most here know I'm dumber that a purple brick and I'm doing the best I can.
To those that don't know me, as Rhett Butler said in GWTW........"Let me apologize in advance for all of my many shortcomings"!LOL


Mike

DANG!!!
Now the witness location people are gonna kick my........!

Bill's son, Officer's Match and a guy I didn't catch his name or username. (sorry)

OH! And let's not forget documented proof of Fred parked in the garden!!!LOL







Brad, (blsnelling) working frantically (Is there any other way for Brad?) while Andre (Andyshine77) takes a well deserved rest.







Probably my favorite GTG photo to date!
Nik (Fatguy) taking a pic of me, taking a pic of him!!!LOL


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 8, 2012)

You guys will have to help me out here.
In the foreground are Nik (Fatguy) Super3's son Ian and Mike (Super3).








Nate running Brad's piped 390 Husky (Video to follow)






Can't remember the owner/operator and a STRONG 3120 Husky







Mike


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 8, 2012)

Al Smith and one of his old Mac trucks.
This saw is deceptively fast. (Video to follow)






Not sure who the guy with the camera is (sorry) and Brad test-N-tuning his piped 390







Here is Al talking to a member I don't recognize (sorry) and prepping a few saws.







I'll try to get some vids up later but it may be tomorrow before I can get everything done.


Mike


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jun 8, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> You guys will have to help me out here.
> In the foreground are Nik (Fatguy) Super3's son Ian and Mike (Super3).
> 
> Can't remember the owner/operator and a STRONG 3120 Husky
> ...



That there is Ted, Birdogtg. Hes a real good dude. Nice pics Mike, wish I would have taken some of my own. Will make a point to at the Poulan GTG!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jun 8, 2012)

I was there. Really. Swear to hell I was.

Can even see Bill now wonderin' why his grass is dyin' next to the beans from all of Fred's leaky junk layin' in the grass behind his truck for the (ahem) "swap meet". 

Wait! There's half of me talkin' to Al!

Yay! 



Poge


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jun 8, 2012)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> I was there. Really. Swear to hell I was.
> 
> Can even see Bill now wonderin' why his grass is dyin' next to the beans from all of Fred's leaky junk layin' in the grass behind his truck for the (ahem) "swap meet".
> 
> ...



Wished I would have caught up with ya. I probably met you and didnt talk forum names. Hope ya had a good time, I know Im ready for another.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 8, 2012)

Just to let you guys know,

If you want to post any of MY pics on another site feel free to do so.
I'm not going to, it's just too danged much work!!!


Mike


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jun 8, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Please.



I think this is the 20" round cottonwood times you guys did at end.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 8, 2012)

Don't know how this will work but we'll see.


<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid208.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fbb53%2Frms61moparman%2FP1010943-1.mp4">


Mike


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 8, 2012)

Another,


<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid208.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fbb53%2Frms61moparman%2FP1010941-1.mp4">


Mike


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 8, 2012)

Man of $tihl said:


> From right to left its Nik, Stihl boy(Fred) and (solo)Nate.



:msp_thumbup: Does Nate have a username on here, I have notised that his saws often are great performers?


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 8, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> :msp_thumbup: Does Nate have a username on here, I have notised that his saws often are great performers?






Nate's username is Solo.
He has some unbelieveably fast saws but the truth is he could kick my butt in a race with a dull Mini-Mac.
His changeovers are lightning fast and butter smooth!!!!!!!! Believe THAT!


Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 8, 2012)

Mike, thanks for posting your pics and vids!


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 8, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> His changeovers are lightning fast and butter smooth!!!!!!!! Believe THAT!
> 
> 
> Mike



I timed his changeovers in my video editing software and they are .05-.07 seconds, EVERYTIME!!!


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 8, 2012)

Let's try another video!!!
How about Brad and a strong Husky?


<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid208.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fbb53%2Frms61moparman%2FP1010984.mp4">


Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 8, 2012)

That's my 372.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 8, 2012)

Here is the most powerful saw at the GTG!!!
Right Fred?
Brads 084 is so strong it will break a good chain.

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid208.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fbb53%2Frms61moparman%2FP1010965.mp4">

Mike


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 8, 2012)

Do you reckon this is a runner???


<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid208.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fbb53%2Frms61moparman%2FP1010993.mp4">

Mike


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 8, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Nate's username is Solo.
> He has some unbelieveably fast saws but the truth is he could kick my butt in a race with a dull Mini-Mac.
> His changeovers are lightning fast and butter smooth!!!!!!!! Believe THAT!
> 
> ...



I can't remember having seen a single post by him, maybe he stays in the Hotsaw forum? :confused2:


----------



## stihlboy (Jun 8, 2012)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> I was there. Really. Swear to hell I was.
> 
> Can even see Bill now wonderin' why his grass is dyin' next to the beans from all of Fred's leaky junk layin' in the grass behind his truck for the (ahem) "swap meet".
> 
> ...



excuse me?!? 

buddy you better watch how you talk about other peoples stuff, some might not take it kindly.

you wanna call my 066BB, 064BB, PP084, and cherry 041 and 034 and my NOS parts junk!?!?

what did you bring?.........

nuff said


----------



## gcdible1 (Jun 8, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Guys if I screw up and title someone wrong I'm sorry, but most here know I'm dumber that a purple brick and I'm doing the best I can.
> To those that don't know me, as Rhett Butler said in GWTW........"Let me apologize in advance for all of my many shortcomings"!LOL
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 9, 2012)

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid208.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fbb53%2Frms61moparman%2FP1010990.mp4">


Mike


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 9, 2012)

This is Andre running my pride and joy.


<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid208.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fbb53%2Frms61moparman%2FP1010985.mp4">


Mike


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 9, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Do you reckon this is a runner???
> 
> 
> <embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid208.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fbb53%2Frms61moparman%2FP1010993.mp4">
> ...



Wrong brand name on the bar! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jun 9, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Do you reckon this is a runner???
> 
> 
> <embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid208.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fbb53%2Frms61moparman%2FP1010993.mp4">
> ...



Nate aka solo looks like he has done that a time or 2. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## joatmon (Jun 9, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I can't remember having seen a single post by him, maybe he stays in the Hotsaw forum? :confused2:



Niko,

Nate's more into doing things than posting, I believe. Nate is 1st class. Hey Nate. And hey from Duncan. He still smiles at the mention of you and your Solo.

Jack


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jun 9, 2012)

That saw is every bit as strong as it looks. There were some stroooooong running saws at the GTG for sure.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 9, 2012)

How about a few more videos Mike made with my camera.

First up me running Brad's 390.

<object width="640" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_ihm-tpnPvo?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_ihm-tpnPvo?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="360" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

Next up me running a few saws I ported for Mike. A 372, 346OE and a 346NE.

<object width="640" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/573I5jwVeGE?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/573I5jwVeGE?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="360" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

Last, but not least. Nik running his all time favorite saw, a nice running ported 441CM:tongue2: and Mike AKA super3 showing him a real saw:msp_wink:. A nice running 372xp that was over 8 seconds faster in the same round.

<object width="640" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-Ry8DTtvwus?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-Ry8DTtvwus?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="360" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 9, 2012)

joatmon said:


> Niko,
> 
> Nate's more into doing things than posting, I believe. Nate is 1st class. Hey Nate. And hey from Duncan. He still smiles at the mention of you and your Solo.
> 
> Jack



I'm sure he does, based on the results from some GTGs - but I never had a Solo? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 9, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> How about a few more videos Mike made with my camera.
> 
> .......
> Last, but not least. Nik running his all time favorite saw, a nice running ported 441CM:tongue2: and Mike AKA super3 showing him a real saw:msp_wink:. A nice running 372xp that was over 8 seconds faster in the same round. .....



That 372xp looked really good!


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey Nik!!!

That log isn't made of CHEESE!!!LOL


Mike


----------



## Man of $tihl (Jun 9, 2012)

I wish you could come to the States and enjoy one of our GTG's Saw Troll. Its too bad there is a rather large pond in the way.:frown: Are there any GTG's in Norway?


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 9, 2012)

I have talked to my wife about putting up a saw to raffle off and using the money to fly Niko over here for a GTG.
I sure would like to meet him, hang out, drink a few cold beverages of his choice and engage in some friendly "saw banter"!!!


Mike


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 9, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> I have talked to my wife about putting up a saw to raffle off and using the money to fly Niko over here for a GTG.
> I sure would like to meet him, hang out, drink a few cold beverages of his choice and engage in some friendly "saw banter"!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



I'm sure I would have loved that, but the condition of my body still puts severe limitations on what I can do - it is improving slowly with my replacement hip, but it still is a long way to go....:msp_sad:


----------



## w8ye (Jun 9, 2012)

Troll,

I had both knees replaced and 6 months latter had major back surgery. I was stiff as a board for a while but eventually got over it.

I go to the GTG's and bring a chair. I don't stand all day. Set and watch a lot.


----------



## Officer's Match (Jun 9, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> That 372xp looked really good!



Yup, its flat out awesome.


----------

